# Ebay HEXAGONAL bird aviary review



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 23, 2018)

Sold by Walmart, Ebay, Amazon etc. Is this large bird aviary for $319.
It has six four foot sides and is about 7 feet tall in the center.
It is large enough for a large man to walk around inside and pretty well designed with all aluminum parts.
Assembly is straightforward. As long as you follow the assembly steps. Some parts are sharp. But it comes with gloves.(Although they were far too small to fit on my hands)
If you have small to medium birds or any other small arboreal animal, I highly recommend this product. Especially for the money. Its large enough for bigger animals. But the aluminum mesh might not be strong enough.
If you have birds, you know what your average $300 cage looks like...
I've assembled it in my back enclosed patio for my wife's couple of finches and a canary.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2018)

I just installed a bunch of perches, food cups and toys etc.
It looks empty still it's so big.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2018)

That's a pretty nice-looking flight for such a price. I love it! I still say you should cut off a nice sturdy branch from a eucalyptus tree and afix it in there. You could stand it in a bucket of sand to make it stand up, then just replace it as needed. Eucalyptus keeps bug off your birds. And even though the leaves die, the branch still makes a heck of a nice natural-looking perch for the birds. I replaced mine about every month or so.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm not sure I could find eucalyptus.
But I've also never looked for it.
Tomorrow I'm going to the nursery and look for Ficus.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2018)

I made a bunch of perches out of oak and I've decided to place construction paper on the bottom. I made a dispenser for it.
It looks a lot nicer than newspaper.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2018)

This looks great @ZEROPILOT . I've been looking for something like this for a little squirrel monkey that we baby sit. Are the sharp edges covered once it is assembled? Could a little monkey or small parrot get a finger or toe caught or cut anywhere?

Thanks for the review.


----------



## wellington (Nov 1, 2018)

That is a great price for such a large cage. Your little birds are going to be in pig heaven.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2018)

Tom said:


> This looks great @ZEROPILOT . I've been looking for something like this for a little squirrel monkey that we baby sit. Are the sharp edges covered once it is assembled? Could a little monkey or small parrot get a finger or toe caught or cut anywhere?
> 
> Thanks for the review.


The reviews said YES.
I even purchased a Ryobi 18v quarter sheet sander and I was going to sand each panel prior to assembly.
However, mine was not at all sharp in the expanded parts. Just along the edges that were cut and they are all capped.
It might come down to luck of the draw. But it looks like the issue has been addressed by the company/factory at some point.
This is JEXTEPY or some name like that.
It looks like it could also be sanded once assembled if it was required. Its certainly large enough to get around inside.
The one issue I see is the top, central cap. It's like a black plastic hat. Not your usual super brittle plastic either. Nice stuff. But it just sits on top. Nothing holding it but friction.
I glued mine on with some 3M adhesive. A monkey would definitely figure out that flaw if it were not addressed.
If you get one. You'll see a few areas that might look like they're sharp or need to be tweaked, etc. But it looks like a tiny monkey paradise.
On Ebay they're from $319 to about $450.
Same cage. From what I can tell.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2018)

For the money.....Its just so cool.
I've always wanted her birds to have the biggest cage I could find.
This was quite a find.
The sides are very thin and lightweight expanded aluminum. Strong and secure. But would not hold up to a larger bird like a Macaw. Or something strong like a pet raccoon.....
There is a fellow on YOUTUBE that has one he assembled for his large, green Iguana. He had his fortified with added zip ties.
The assembled cage is sturdy enough to push around and move. And weighs just 90 pounds.


----------



## StacieJ (Nov 2, 2018)

We use butcher paper in our parrot cages and found a dispenser/cutter to make life easier definitely better than newspaper


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 2, 2018)

Wow.
That's exactly what I wanted.
Where do you get Butcher paper?
It's working out great. It looks good even 2 days later.
It's got very little poop with just 5 birds. It stays EXACTLY where I placed it and the birds have not ripped it up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 2, 2018)

StacieJ said:


> We use butcher paper in our parrot cages and found a dispenser/cutter to make life easier definitely better than newspaper
> View attachment 255949


Newspaper looks like crap and it's too light to stay put. It constantly moves, folds up easily and the birds delight in just ripping it to shreds.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 2, 2018)

How wide is that paper?
The construction paper is 30".
How much is it?


----------



## StacieJ (Nov 2, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow.
> That's exactly what I wanted.
> Where do you get Butcher paper?
> It's working out great. It looks good even 2 days later.
> It's got very little poop with just 5 birds. It stays EXACTLY where I placed it and the birds have not ripped it up.



We get the paper at either Sam’s or Walmart. We check the prices first this time we got it at Sam’s Club $19 for 18 inch x 1000 foot. You have to order it online. Sometimes Amazon has better prices. We have 3 birds and I change the paper daily and a roll lasts about a month. The holder I think we got on amazon.


----------



## StacieJ (Nov 2, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> How wide is that paper?
> The construction paper is 30".
> How much is it?



They make different sizes but 18 inch fits our cages best with the right amount of overlap under the perch in the macaws cage.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 11, 2019)

Update.
The cage is holding up extremely well.
Absolutely no issues although I have added magnets to hold the door shut so that it can be closed securely when you go inside of it.
This is a nice item.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you for this review. I'm looking for one also. This may just be it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2020)

Correction:
It has 8 four foot sides.
It is Octagonal.
My wife still uses it and it is holding up fantastically.


----------

